# CSA question



## lemontree12

My fob has said that he would give me money every month for my baby but doesnt want anything to do with her.
I know that he is a very very selfish man, have known it throughout our relationship and it have been proved now. he is also very tight with his money. so i think id rather go down the csa route because frankly i do not trust a word that the guy says. so my question is, can i start the ball rolling with the CSA now, im 28weeks pregnant or do i have to wait until my baby is born.

id rather go through the CSA because i dont want to contact him and him think im only doing it to talk to him etc, hes very shallow. rather than the fact i would like him to support the daughter that both of us made, but yet im only bringing up

thank you


----------



## angelpkj

100% go csa first!
never trust a man for there word they break it sooner or later

i gave FOB the chance to pay up he did at the start then the excuses came rolling in so i shall be going csa soon

you only get paid once csa get hold of them0they wont back date it so soon as baby born get the form posted!that way it all in black and white


----------



## teal

You have to wait until your baby is born before you can contact CSA :hugs: xx


----------



## lemontree12

thank you this is alot of help.

what information do i need to provide them?
i lived with him for 4years at his parents, so i know all his details, but he mentioned something about them moving out in June a few months ago, this is the month before my baby is due. if this is the case, i know where he works etc, does this count?

also does going down the csa route, effect benefits etc? i work full time at the moment and only plan on going back part time, as the cost in child care is not worth my while going back full time.

thank u


----------



## Laura2919

I think you have to wait until you have registered the baby before you can apply but yes you definitely should go to CSA. He might not want to face this but he still should pay.


----------



## lemontree12

i know the only way he will suffer is in his pocket. hes a fool

x


----------



## Lemonflower

angelpkj said:


> you only get paid once csa get hold of them0they wont back date it so soon as baby born get the form posted!that way it all in black and white

I asked FOB last week to make maintenance payments to me and he didn't pay me the first payment and hasn't been in touch since.

I've talked before of him wanting to take me to court for joint custody so whether he is doing this or he doesn't want to know now I really don't know....

If he doesn't want to know I do not want any money from him. However if he would like to see LO I think he should pay.
(he planned LO with me)

I'm seeing what he does next. He's not on the Birth Certificate.
Say for instance he does apply to go on the BC and I then apply to the CSA then - let's say 2 months down the line. Will they not back date it to the day LO was born?

Like Lemontree's FOB he's a very selfish and tight man so part of me thinks he'll walk away anyway if it saves him £££, however part of me thinks he'll still take me to court for access which is stupid cos I already offered him access weekly to start with as long as he pays - which is an amount lower than what the CSA would take. 

xxxx


----------



## lemontree12

my fob never wants to see my baby, he openly has asked me never to rub her in his face as in never turn up to his house with her etc. although i someone on here has said that there is a 200 fine for fathers who dont put their names on the cild bc. i love this idea, because he will then have to look into our daughters eyes and think of all the hurt he has caused to this innocent person. now that im slowly moving on, i do know that il b moved on before him. he will spend the next 18yrs worrying he will bump into me when he is out. then after that worrying if my daughter will ever knock on his door.

i am def going to take him to csa and i will fight to get what is intitled to my daughter. she is already going without her dad which most kids dont have to. im not letting her go without other things, because i cant afford it, while he lives happily ever after on his high paid job.

he makes me so angry x


----------



## lauramarie

hey def go throught the csa that way you know u will def get money for ur LO. I had same situation, FOB didnt want to see LO and offered pittance for maintenence, so went to csa. put in claim as soon as LO is registered, csa only gets backdated 4 weeks from date of claim. the more information u have on FOB the better, especially anything to do with work, i had note of FOB national insurance number, where he worked, lived etc. my claim went through quickly x


----------

